# Programador de Atmega8



## cesarigue (Dic 3, 2009)

Quisiera saber si uds conocen algún circuito para poder quemar programas en el mencinado microcontrolador. Además de un programa adecuado.
Estuve buscando y encontre un modulo AVR 0 de la misma compañia atmel que estaba como 50$; Uds no conoceran alguna manera mas sencilla?
Me  estuvieron diciendo que habia una con el puerto paralelo de la pc.

Gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## cristian_elect (Dic 4, 2009)

El STK200 funciona bien para casi todos los atmega.


----------



## cesarigue (Dic 4, 2009)

Sabes donde puedo conseguir el esquematico del quemador?
He encontrado varias variantes pero no se cual usar.
Hay algun modelo en especial que tu hayas usado para seguir el mismo.

Gracias


----------



## Belgi (Dic 5, 2009)

```
Me estuvieron diciendo que habia una con el puerto paralelo de la pc
Sabes donde puedo conseguir el esquematico del quemador?
```
Toma Aqui Te Dejo Todo Lo Relacionado Para Fabricarte
El Programador Casero Que Utilizo Para Programar 
Mi Atmega 88 Con El Puerto Paralello De La Pc


----------



## cesarigue (Ene 31, 2010)

Hola, yo ya he hecho el stk200/300; Ahora no se que programa usar para programarlo ya que en el AVRstudio no aparece esa opcion (aparece desde stk500) 
Agradeceria que los mas experimentados digan con que programa queman en el microcontrolador.

Gracias


----------



## Eclip-se (Ene 31, 2010)

Puedes usar el PonyProg o el AVRISP.

http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/avr_isp/avr_isp.htm

http://www.lancos.com/prog.html


----------



## Beamspot (Feb 1, 2010)

El AVRISP original de Atmel está por unos 30$, si se puede encontrar, y cubre todos los AVR habidos y por haber, incluido algunos que no son AVR... Por lo que cuesta, su sencillez, y el hecho de que el AVRStudio lo soporta (y hasta permite actualizarlo en caso de necesida), yo recomiendo encarecidamente el comprarlo como primera opción.

Eso, o muy poco valorais el coste por hora de vuestro trabajo.


----------



## Eclip-se (Feb 1, 2010)

Hay que ver que en algunos países es difícil conseguir lo programadores comerciales, por eso desde hace varios años la gente opta por construirse un programador. Ya que es mas fácil hacerlo que esperar ha que lo traigan o inclusive le cueste mas de los que realmente valen.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2010)

Si tienes puerto serial, o un adaptador usb a serial que tenga todas las señales ademas del RX y TX, este es un programador que me costo menos de dos dolares y lo arme rapidisimo en un protoboard y no me ha fallado.

Salu2!


----------



## alexao (Feb 13, 2010)

hola muchachos ns si alguien tuviera un  esquematico de un quemador de atmega con puerto usb


----------



## cristian_elect (Feb 14, 2010)

USBasp busca en google.
Parece que no gusta esforzarte en buscar.


----------



## mirkojovic (Sep 12, 2010)

Con el USBasp que software puede usarse para programar el microcontrolador? Yo digo una vez que ya tengo generado el .hex

Gracias 

Mirko​


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 13, 2010)

Se nota que no has leido toda la informacion... No te manches!


----------



## gustavo (May 7, 2011)

Belgi dijo:


> ```
> Me estuvieron diciendo que habia una con el puerto paralelo de la pc
> Sabes donde puedo conseguir el esquematico del quemador?
> ```
> ...



Muy interesante, pero que programa utilizas para grabar los .hex con ese programador?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 7, 2011)

Pueden grabar el ATmega8 con el programador que puse en el foro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-usb-microcontroladores-avr-atmel-51290/


----------



## gustavo (May 7, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Pueden grabar el ATmega8 con el programador que puse en el foro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-usb-microcontroladores-avr-atmel-51290/



Esta bueno tu programador, el problema es que se necesita un programador para el ATtiny y otro para el ATmega8. Prefiero usar el que esta usando Belgi y buscar un software para poder grabar los .hex en el micro


----------



## Belgi (May 7, 2011)

```
pero que programa utilizas para grabar los .hex con ese programador?
```
WinAVR-20081205\bin
Pero Tiene Que Ser En Formato .Bin 
Para Eso Hay Programas (hex2bin)Que Te Convierte Tus Ficheros .hex  En .Bin 
Procedimiento 
Inicio
Todos Los Programas
Accesorios
Simbolo Del Sistema
Se Te Abrira Una Ventana MsDos
Ahi Copiamos Segun Lo Que Queramos Hacer 
PARA SABER QUE ATMEL 
"avrdude" -p m8 -c sp12 -P lpt1 -p flash:r
LEER FUSES 
"avrdude" -p m8 -c sp12 -P lpt1 -v --rd_fuses
"avrdude" -p m8 -c sp12 -P lpt1 -U hfuse:r:-:b -U lfuse:r:-:b
BORRAR
"avrdude" -p m8 -c sp12 -P lpt1 -e
ESCRIBIR FLASH ( EL FICHERO DEBERA ESTAR EN LA CARPETA BIN DEL WinAVR )
"avrdude" -p m8 -c sp12 -P lpt1 -U flash:w:"C:\TUFICHERO.bin":a -F
ESCRIBIR EEPROM
"avrdude" -p m8 -c sp12 -P lpt1 -U eeprom:w:"C:\TUFICHERO.bin":a -F
Con Este Commando Una vez Grabado El Atmega
"avrdude" -p m88 -c sp12 -U flash:r:"c:/Comprobar.bin":r
Para verificar Si La Flash Esta Correctamente Gravada 
Nos Creara Un Nuevo Bin LLamado Comprobar.bin 
Que Se Compreubara Luego Con Un Editor Hexadecimal 
Este Es Muy Bueno Y Es Free (H)
Si Tenemos Que Escribir Los Fuses 
Es muy importante seguir este orden.  Efuse / hfuse / lfuse 
- Pimero el efuse:
"avrdude" -p m8 -c sp12 -P lpt1 -U efuse:w:0xTUSFUSES:m -F
- Segundo el hfuse:
"avrdude" -p m8 -c sp12 -P lpt1 -U hfuse:w:0xTUSFUSES:m -F
- Por ultimo el lfuse:
"avrdude" -p m8 -c sp12 -P lpt1 -U lfuse:w:0xTUSFUSES:m -F


----------



## gustavo (May 8, 2011)

Idoloooooooooooo! sos un maestro , ahora me voy a poner armarlo porque tengo un ATmega8 ahi y quiero usarlo ya. Te agradesco por la respuesta Belgi. Saludos!


----------



## miguelloco01 (May 10, 2011)

Alguien me puede contestar tengo un reloj grabado en el atmega en proteus lo simule y funciona bien pero al poenr en el circuito me dice que los fuses esta mal alguien me puede echar una mano con los fuses el grabador q*UE* ocupo es el progisp 



167

gracias por echarme una mano
o a mi mail   
Ç

Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## gustavo (May 13, 2011)

Belgi dijo:


> ```
> pero que programa utilizas para grabar los .hex con ese programador?
> ```
> WinAVR-20081205\bin
> ...




Hola Belgi, quise grabar el archivo .BIN al micro pero tuve un problema, me sale esto:

avrdude: can't open device "giveio"

avrdude: failed to open parallel port "lpt1"

SI me podes dar una mano te lo agradeceria, porque como ya he dicho es la primera vez que
programo un micro atmel, saludos!


----------



## Belgi (May 13, 2011)

avrdude: can't open device "giveio"
Te Falta Ejecutar Un Driver Que Se Encuentra En La Carpeta WinAVR \ bin \

Instalar El GiveIO Driver:
Abre Tu Carpeta Donde Tengas Instalado El WinAvr
Busca La Carpeta Bin Y Busca En Ella Un Archivo Que Se Llama install_giveio
Es Un Archivo Msdos Pues Ticalo Para Que Se Instale El Driver 
Con Eso Te Deberia De Funcionnar 
Sino Te Funcionna Dimelo Hay Otra Forma De Instalarlo


----------



## gustavo (May 16, 2011)

Belgi dijo:


> avrdude: can't open device "giveio"
> Te Falta Ejecutar Un Driver Que Se Encuentra En La Carpeta WinAVR \ bin \
> 
> Instalar El GiveIO Driver:
> ...



Hola Belgi, gracias por responder. 
No pude instalarlo, como que abre la ventana de msdos y la cierra muy rapido, no hace ninguna carga ni nada. Saludos


----------



## Belgi (May 17, 2011)

A Ver Si Puedes Instalarlo De Esta Manera 
Vete A Esta Pagina 
http://www.elotrolado.net/hilo_contruye-tu-programador-para-atmega8-88-8l8-con-software_716567
Y Busca En Ella Un Poco Mas Abajo 
Donde Pone Software :
Descargate El avrdude-gui
descarga AVRdude-gui y descomprimelo en la carpeta bin dentro de la carpeta 
donde hayas instalado el winavr , Por defecto c:\winavr\bin 
y ejecuta "Avrdude-gui.exe" 
Una Vez Abierto Arriba A Tu Derecha Veras Un Instalador Del Driver 
Te Subo Una Imagen Para Que Lo Veas 
te saldra una ventana como esta:
Aqui Te Subo La Imagen 
http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-giveo-6412308.html
A Ver Si Te Sale Asi


----------



## gustavo (May 21, 2011)

Hola Belgi, lamento decirte que no tuve suerte tampoco, cuando pongo Install me dice que
el sistema no puede hallar la ruta especificada, ya nose que hacer, buscare otra forma de grabarlo, gracias por todo! saludos!


----------



## Belgi (May 21, 2011)

```
el sistema no puede hallar la ruta especificada
```
Para que este programa funciona en Windows NT, 2000 o XP, 
es necesario instalar un controlador llamado GiveIO 
que permite que el programa para acceder al puerto paralelo. 
Si no instala el controlador, el programa dará un error de memoria de acceso ilegal 
cuando se ejecuta.
Copia el archivo GiveIO.sys a la carpeta C/ WINDOWS 
Y Hazlo De Nuevo


----------



## gustavo (May 21, 2011)

Belgi dijo:


> ```
> el sistema no puede hallar la ruta especificada
> ```
> Para que este programa funciona en Windows NT, 2000 o XP,
> ...



Hola Belgi, esto es lo que tengo que instalar?

http://www.cs.ucr.edu/~eblock/pages/pictools/giveio.html

Saludos!

EDIT: Te comento que instale el giveio.sys y me puso que funciona, pero sigo teniendo el mismo
problema que dice el sistema no puede hallar la ruta especificada, lo instale donde me dijiste C:\WINDOWS


----------



## Belgi (May 21, 2011)

```
el sistema no puede hallar la ruta
```
Otra Cosa La Carpeta De WinAVR La Tengo Instalada En Mi Disco Duro (C)
Donde Lo Tienes Tu Instalado?? 
Algunos Programas A Veces Requieren Eso 
Me Acuerdo Que Eso Me Paso Una Vez Con Un Programa 
Que Si No Lo Instalaba Directamente En (C)
No Me Funcionnaba 

Tambien Pensando No Sera El Instalador O La Version Del WinAvr Que Estas Instalando ?? 
Digo Yo Podria Ser 
La Version Que Tengo Instalada Es La Version WinAVR-20081205
Te La Subo Aqui Es La Que Utilizo Yo 

Porque No Desinstala La Que Tienes Y Preubas Con Esta 
Y Instalalo Directamente En (C)
A Ver Si Conseguimos Encontrar Este Fallo


----------



## Belgi (May 22, 2011)

Bueno Acabo De Leer Esto Y Creo Que Ahi Esta Tu Problema 
Es Decir Donde Hayas Instalado El Programa 
Por Eso No Te Reconoce El Sistema La Ruta 
Esta Claro Que En Windows Hay Que Instalarlo En El Directorio Es Decir En (C) 
No Hay Que Olvidar Que Este Programa Funcionna En MsDos 
Y Si Lo Has Instalado En Otra Carpeta 
O En Otro Disco Duro Donde No TenGa El Sistema Instalado No Te Lo Encuentra

How AVRDUDE finds the configuration files.
AVRDUDE on Windows 
has a different way of searching for the system and user configuration files.
Below is the search method for locating the configuration files
1. The directory from which the application loaded.
2. The current directory.
3. The Windows system directory. On Windows NT, the name of this directory is SYSTEM32.
4. Windows NT: The 16-bit Windows system directory. The name of this directory is SYSTEM.
5. The Windows directory.
6. The directories that are listed in the PATH environment variable.


----------



## gustavo (May 22, 2011)

EDIT: Despues de ver que estaba haciendo mal, consegui hacerlo funcionar. Pero ahora tengo otro problema jaja cuando quiero escribir en la flash o leer que atmega(cuando quiero leer que atmega es me saltan las 2 primeras) me dice esto:

avrdude: AVR device not responding
avrdude: Initialization failed, rc=-1
avrdude: AVR device initialized and ready to accept instrucions
avrdude: Device signature = 0x000000
avrdude: Yikes! invalid device signature
avrdude: Expected signature for ATMEGA8 is 1E 93 07
avrdude:NOTE: flash memory has been specified, an erase cycle will be performed

            To disable this feature, specify the -D option

AVR done. Thank you.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 22, 2011)

> avrdude: Initialization failed, rc=-1



Tenés un problema de hardware, buscá en internet los errores más comunes que marca el AVRdude y te vas a poder guiar mejor.

Como te marca un error de hardware, el programador no puede acceder al microcontrolador al cuál está conectado.  





> avrdude: Device signature = 0x000000
> avrdude: Yikes! invalid device signature



Un saludo !


----------



## antiworldx (May 22, 2011)

Tengo rato leyendo este post, y la verdad se complican mucho, yo use el AVRdude de inicio, y despues de tres intentos, acabe por mandarlo directo al infierno. Pesimo programa la verdad. Yo plantie una solucion que no falla, no se complica y no requiere tanta sangronada. Y el sistema hardware no cuesta mas de dos dolares,


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 22, 2011)

> Pesimo programa la verdad


 No concuerdo en esto.

Yo al empezar con AVR, también tuve mis tropiezos. El programador DAPA (programador por puerto paralelo de bajo costo) no programaba el ATtiny2313, micro con el cuál empecé.
Luego armé en protoboard un programador serial básico que trabajaba con el ponyprog2000, pero era muy lento...
Ya un poco desilusionado, opté como última opción por armar el famoso STK200..el programador no me funcionó a la primera pero investigué un poco y llegué a las siguientes conclusiones:

1º - El largo del cable de comunicación no tiene que ser mayor a 10 cm , para no obtener ruido.
2º - La alimentación tiene que estar bien filtrada y regulada.
3º - NO usar el chip intermediario de comunicación 74LS244..este fue el mayor de mis problemas...
4º - SIEMPRE PERO SIEMPRE revisar las conexiones del programador con el chip a programar.
5º - El microcontrolador a programar tiene 2 puntos a tener en cuenta:

      a) - Si es nuevo , no lleva NUNCA cristal. El programador no lo reconocerá si le ponemos un cristal al     estar en blanco , ya que los fuses están configurados para usar el clock interno de 1Mhz. 
     b) - Si el micro está configurado con un cristal específico , no cambiarlo sin antes modificar los fuses para el nuevo cristal. De lo contrario perderá sincronismo.

6º - Utilizar algún gesto de AVRdude...la programación por consola suele dar errores...algunos gestores conocidos son:
SINAPROG, AVR BURN O MAT, etc....


Como hay algunos de este foro que han armado su programador PICKIT2 para la serie de microcontroladores de Microchip , pueden usarlo para armar su programador USB para ATmel como lo muestra el link que puse en la primera página.

Un saludo !


----------



## antiworldx (May 22, 2011)

Era mi comentario de mi experiencia con el... Pero como dice un dicho popular... "Cada quien habla de como le va en la feria"... Bueno ya, no desvio mas el tema, ojala resuelvan esos tropiezos... saludos!


----------



## gustavo (May 22, 2011)

Saben que pasa, por donde yo vivo no se consiguen micros atmel y pic de la serie 18f entonces es facil decir hace tal programa o tal otro, no es que no lo hago por vago, si puediera lo armaria al programador de moyano pero no todos tenemos tan a mano las cosas.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 22, 2011)

> no es que no lo hago por vago



Nadie está diciendo eso. Solo expresamos puntos de vista con respecto a los programadores.

En cualquier parte de argentina envían componentes desde las casas importantes de componentes que se encuentran en BSAS. Por ejemplo podés pedir a electrocomponentes , arrow, elemon , etc...ellos te envían lo que necesites.

En fin , espero que puedas hacer funcionar tu programador.


----------



## microtronic (May 22, 2011)

Moyano el problema es con los integrados serie LS utiliza los 74HC244 o los 74HCT244.. tambien tenia problemas con varios programadores con estos con serie.. por hay tenia una documentacion de porque la serie LS da problemas no me acuerdo porque, creo que era referido con la frecuenzia...

con respecto al avrdude no lo veo para nada malo!!! mas bien es uno de mis preferidos
..si no te gusta el estilo DOS hay varios porgramas como comenta moyano el SINAPROG es muy bueno


----------



## Belgi (May 22, 2011)

Bueno Si Hemos Ganado La Primera Batalla Podemos Intentar Ganar La Segunda 

*Comando de borrado o escritura con estos resultados*

avrdude: AVR device not responding
avrdude: Initialization failed, rc=-1
avrdude: AVR device initialized and ready to accept instrucions
avrdude: Expected signature for ATMEGA8 is 1E 93 07
avrdude:NOTE: flash memory has been specified, an erase cycle will be performed

Hay Que Instalar El GIVEIO Desde La Carpeta Bin De WinAVR 

*El giveio ya está instalado*

se intenta borrar y programar la flash pero no hay comunicación con el ATmega

En este caso el problema es que el ATmega ya había sido programado
O que hay algún fallo en las conexiones (programador, cable, etc) 
el resultado es el mismo.

avrdude: Device *signature = 0x000000*

Asegurate De Que El Cable Esta Correctamente Connectado 
Por Lo General Indica Que El Programador No Puede Hablar Con El Micro 
Si Sale El Mismo Error Pero La Firma Es Distinta De Cero Y No Coincide 
Con Lo Esperado Esta Tratando De Programar Con El Micro Equivocado

- 7 resistencias de 220 ohmios de 1/4 ( un cuarto ) de vatio 
- Un conector DB25 macho con carcasa 
- un condensador electrolitico de 47 microfaradios ...
   los voltios de 16 mismamente, va a ir a 5 V 
- zocalo DIP de 28 pines ( si es de pin torneado mejor) 

Me Imagino Que Lo Abras Montado En Una Clavija Macho Y Que Le Abras Acoplado 
Una Clavija Hembra Por Ambos Lados Para LPT Para Poder Connectarlo Al Puerto Paralello 
Como En Esta Foto 
http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-clavijaparalpt-6438046.html

Y Que El Atmega Coincide Su Pin 1 Con El Pin 1 Del Programador


----------



## gustavo (May 23, 2011)

Belgi dijo:


> Bueno Si Hemos Ganado La Primera Batalla Podemos Intentar Ganar La Segunda
> 
> *Comando de borrado o escritura con estos resultados*
> 
> ...



Hola Belgi, te comento que pude grabar mi Atmega8 la verdad te agradesco muchisimo por la explicacion y sobre todo la paciencia. Tenia un problema en el programador, se me habia desoldado un cable el cual era el causante del error, pero ya esta solucionado y funcionando a la perfeccion! Un saludo y muchisimas gracias por todo!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 23, 2011)

> Hola Belgi, te comento que pude grabar mi Atmega8 la verdad te agradesco muchisimo por la explicacion y sobre todo la paciencia. Tenia un problema en el programador, se me habia desoldado un cable el cual era el causante del error, pero ya esta solucionado y funcionando a la perfeccion! Un saludo y muchisimas gracias por todo!



Menos mal que te funcionó, ahora a disfrutar.

Un saludo !


----------



## gustavo (May 24, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Menos mal que te funcionó, ahora a disfrutar.
> 
> Un saludo !



Muchas Gracias Moyano! Otro saludo!


----------



## Belgi (May 24, 2011)

yupiii Yo Tambien Me Alegro Mucho De Que Te Funcionne 
Pa Que Veas Como El Que La Persigue La Consigue 
Ala A Disfrutar De Tu Nuevo Programador 
Belgitaes


----------



## gustavo (May 24, 2011)

Belgi dijo:


> yupiii Yo Tambien Me Alegro Mucho De Que Te Funcionne
> Pa Que Veas Como El Que La Persigue La Consigue
> Ala A Disfrutar De Tu Nuevo Programador
> Belgitaes



Muchas Gracias Belgi nuevamente!  saludos!


----------



## Hernan Fernandez (Dic 11, 2011)

Hola que tal, disculpen que comente aca pero la verdad que no me parecia crear otro tema para preguntar algo relacionado con esto. Si llegue a pasar por alto alguna regla pido disculpas a los Admin del foro.

Bueno, la cosa es que hice el programador de Belgi y estuve siguiendo este post, por suerte no paso nada extraño, mi problema es el siguiente cuando quiero escribir la memoria flash no me deja porque creo que no estoy ubicando el archivo en su lugar correcto, si fueran tan amables y me podrian orientar. Les dejo una imagen de lo que me dice la consola, Gracias de antemano! saludos! 













EDIT: Puse un archivo .HEX a ver que pasaba y si no me equivoco creo que lo grabo, me gustaria que alguien de ustedes que sabe del tema me de una mano  dejo la imagen de lo que me puso la consola y la adjunto por las dudas de que no se vea bien!


----------



## Belgi (Dic 11, 2011)

Pues Mas Clarito No Se Puede 
Writing Escribiendo ;100% Tardo 2.44 Segundos
Reading Leyendo Comprobando ;100% Tardo 2.00 Segundos
avrdude ; verificando 
avrdude ; 5990 Bytes De Flash Verificados OKKKK


----------



## Hernan Fernandez (Dic 11, 2011)

Genial! entonces se pudo grabar, pero fue un archivo .HEX, no entiendo porque no pude grabar el .BIN 
No importa, mientras funcione bien  Saludos Belgi


----------



## Belgi (Dic 11, 2011)

```
no entiendo porque no pude grabar el .BIN
```
Pues Podria Ser El Mismo Caso El Que A Mi Me Paso Una Vez
Te Cuento Yo Abri El Archivo .Bin Con Un Editor Hexadecimal
El Que Utilizo Yo Se LLama H De Esta Pagina
http://mh-nexus.de/en/hxd/ 
Y Es Freeware Y Muy Sencillo De Usar
Cuando Lo Abri Me Di Cuenta Que El Archivo .Bin 
Era Muy Grande Y Iba Desde La Direcion 
00000000 Hasta La Direcion 000021F0
Ademas Desde La Direcion
00001FF0 Hasta La Direcion 000021F0 No Habia Mas Que FFFFFF 
Asi Que No Le Afectaba A Mi Code 
Asi Que Le Recorte Y Lo Deje Desde La Direcion 
00000000 Hasta La Direcion 00001FF0
Y Lo Guarde Con Otro Nombre .Bin 
Una Vez Renombrado Con Otro Nombre .Bin 
Lo Grabe Sin Problema En Mi Atmega88

Mapa De Memoria
El Numero De Registro De La Memoria Es De ( 4K*16 Bytes )
El Primer Registro Esta Localizado Por La Direcion "0000"
La Ultima Direcion Esta Localizado Por La Direcion "1FFF"En Hexadecimal

```
Organizacion De La Memoria 
  ............= $0000  Direcion Baja 
  .          .              
  .  4KWord  .           
  .  4K * 16 .  
  .          . 
  .          .  
  .          .  4KWord (8KB) De Memoria Flash
  .          .  = 4KWord * 2048 = 8192 Bytes
  .          .
  .          .
  .        .
  .      .   . 
  .    .   . . 
  .  .   .   .
  ..   .     . 
     .       .
  ..         .     
  .          .
  .          .
  ............= $1FFF  Direcion Alta
```
Por Lo Que Constatamos Que La Direcion "1FFF" Que Es La Ultima Direcion
Al Ser La Direcion Mas Grande De La Memoria Flash
Es Decir 8192 Bytes Que Estaran Organizados Sobre 16 Bits

Porque No Lo Intentas A Ver Si Va Ser Este El Problema 
Simple Curiosidad


----------



## Hernan Fernandez (Dic 12, 2011)

Hola Belgi! primero que todo gracias por la explicacion, la paciencia y por responder a estas dudas me quedo muy claro todo. 

2do Tenias razon en cuanto a lo del .BIN, excedia!

3ro Como no estaba muy seguro de si me grababa el micro(que desconfiado  ), hice en BASCOM un desplazamiento de bit de der a izq con el puerto D para probar, compile el archivo .HEX, lo grabe al atmega y monte todo en la protoboard. Efectivamente  funcionaba perfectamente! 
La verdad quede asombrado! ahora a disfrutar y voy a poder darle para delante con este tema de los AVR que es bastante interesante! Saludos y gracias!


----------



## EnriqueD (Abr 12, 2012)

Por que otras resistencias puedo reemplazar las de 220 ohm en el programador de belgi?


----------



## EnriqueD (Abr 13, 2012)

Donde dice "Programmer" en el Sinaprog, que tengo que seleccionar? (para usar el programador de Belgi)


----------



## Belgi (Abr 21, 2012)

Programmer = SP12


----------



## Camarsa (Feb 26, 2013)

Hola a todos, me rengancho casi 4 años más tarde.

He instalado todo el software correctamente, o al menos eso creo, he montado el conector puerto paralelo, soldado las resistencias y conectado a los pines ICSP del arduino UNO. 

Abro el IDE de arduino, configuro las tools como dios manda, le doy a burn bootloader y atención:

Bootloader grabandose, esta operación puede tardar unos minutos...bla bla bla
Cómo no, me da error:


avrdude: verification error, first mismatch at byte 0x7e00
         0x11 != 0xff
avrdude: verification error; content mismatch



Vale, si me explicáis eso, perfecto. Pero si me explicáis lo que viene a continuación mucho mejor.

Desesperado comienzo a escribir este post, y mientras lo escribo pruebo otra vez y para mi sorpresa el bootloader se graba correctamente. Cargo el blink, y voy a probarlo, pero me da el mismo error que me da siempre y el por qué quise regrabar el bootloader:


avrdude: stk500_getsync(): not in sync: resp=0x00


En fin, sería genial cualquier indicación. Muchas gracias a todos por el hilo que me ha ayudado para instalar el software aunque no para solucionar el problema. Un abrazo.

S2


----------



## rainingblood123 (Sep 15, 2013)

hola disculpa soy nuevo en esto y tengo algunas dudas que quiero que me ayuden 
ya hice el programador y estoy haciendo un proyecto de cambiar el analogo de nintendo 64 por uno de gamecube usando un microcontrolador atmega8 pero tiene el archivo en .bas se puede programar así? o se necesita algún programa para convertirlo a .bin o .hex? 
solamente es compatible con avrdude  porque en el manual menciona otro programa llamado bascom avr 
ya tengo todo el material pero no se como empezar en la programación del microcontrolador 
espero su respuesta


----------



## ertruan (May 2, 2022)

Señores*, *buenas tardes. *A ver* si me pueden echar una manita con el atmega88 que no hay manera de programarlo*, *habiendo le*í*do todos sus post pero no hay manera*.
E*l programador que estoy usando es el prog-88 que es similar*, *por no decir igual*, *que de Belgi y con avrdude Programmer = SP12
*D*oy las gracias por adelantado*.*

*L*os comandos que uso para ver si el programador responde con avrdude:

```
avrdude -p m88 -c sp12 -P lpt1 -F
Microsoft Windows XP [Versión 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\MIGUEL>avrdude -p m88 -c sp12 -P lpt1 -F

avrdude: AVR device not responding
avrdude: initialization failed, rc=-1
avrdude: AVR device initialized and ready to accept instructions

Reading | ################################################## | 100% 0.00s

avrdude: Device signature = 0xffffff
avrdude: Yikes!  Invalid device signature.
avrdude: Expected signature for ATMEGA88 is 1E 93 0A

avrdude: safemode: Fuses OK

avrdude done.  Thank you.
```


----------



## DJ T3 (May 2, 2022)

El programador es nuevo o lo realizaste tu?
Ya haz probador programar otro microcontrolador?
El integrado esta bien calzado en el zócalo y ningun pin doblado?
Tienes bien configurado el puerto paralelo?
Usas puerto paralelo real o virtual (USB-LTP)?


----------



## ertruan (May 2, 2022)

El programador no es nuevo pero nunca se utiliz*ó*.
*H*e colocado varios ATmega88 pero nada de nada*,* y como ver*á*s*, *es igual que el de Belgi*,* solo cambia el conector*.*
Sobre lo de configurar el puerto paralelo*,* es real*,* est*á* como *v*iene en XP
C:\Documents and Settings\MIGUEL>AVRDUDE -p m88 -c sp12 -P lpt1 -v --rd_fuses

AVRDUDE: Version 5.3.1, compiled on Jan  1 2007 at 14:25:19
         Copyright (c) 2000-2005 Brian Dean, BDMICRO ARM and AVR Microcontrollers, Relays, Optocouplers, and IoT

         System wide configuration file is "C:\WinAVR\bin\avrdude.conf"

         Using Port            : lpt1
         Using Programmer      : sp12
         AVR Part              : ATMEGA88
         Chip Erase delay      : 9000 us
         PAGEL                 : PD7
         BS2                   : PC2
         RESET disposition     : dedicated
         RETRY pulse           : SCK
         serial program mode   : yes
         parallel program mode : yes
         Timeout               : 200
         StabDelay             : 100
         CmdexeDelay           : 25
         SyncLoops             : 32
         ByteDelay             : 0
         PollIndex             : 3
         PollValue             : 0x53
         Memory Detail         :

                                  Block Poll               Page
      Polled
           Memory Type Mode Delay Size  Indx Paged  Size   Size #Pages MinW  Max
W   ReadBack
           ----------- ---- ----- ----- ---- ------ ------ ---- ------ ----- ---
-- ---------
           eeprom        65     5     4    0 no        512    4      0  3600  36
00 0xff 0xff
           flash         65     6    64    0 yes      8192   64    128  4500  45
00 0xff 0xff
           lfuse          0     0     0    0 no          1    0      0  4500  45
00 0x00 0x00
           hfuse          0     0     0    0 no          1    0      0  4500  45
00 0x00 0x00
           efuse          0     0     0    0 no          1    0      0  4500  45
00 0x00 0x00
           lock           0     0     0    0 no          1    0      0  4500  45
00 0x00 0x00
           calibration    0     0     0    0 no          1    0      0     0
 0 0x00 0x00
           signature      0     0     0    0 no          3    0      0     0
 0 0x00 0x00

         Programmer Type : PPI
         Description     : Steve Bolt's Programmer
           VCC     = 4,5,6,7,8
           BUFF    =  (not used)
           RESET   = 3
           SCK     = 2
           MOSI    = 9
           MISO    = 11
           ERR LED = 0
           RDY LED = 0
           PGM LED = 0
           VFY LED = 0

AVRDUDE: AVR device not responding
AVRDUDE: initialization failed, rc=-1
         Double check connections and try again, or use -F to override
         this check.


AVRDUDE done.  Thank you.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 3, 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta que no llega a leer el microcontrolador, haz la prueba con algun programa que controle el puerto paralelo, y ve (SIN microcontrolador) activando las diferentes salidas y midiendo..

No recuerdo ahora el nombre, pero se que existen.

Otra prueba es medir que le llegue la tensión de alimentación al microcontrolador.

Lleva alimentación externa o la provee el propio puerto?

Puedes mirar aquí, no es el mismo, pero te puede servir de guía; Atmel AVR for beginners 3 - how to write the AVR


----------



## locodelafonola (May 3, 2022)

Hola , si ese es el programador que usas tendrías que usar otro programa , como el PONYPROG  que maneja mejor los puertos serial o paralelos.
Avrdude ,¿¿¿ lo usas por separado o lo manejas del atmelstudio ???.
Estás seguro ¿¿¿Que el micro tiene buena alimentación ??? , ¿¿¿Que tiene conectado todos los pines de VCC y GND???.


----------



## ertruan (May 5, 2022)

Gracias por vuestra respuesta*,* voy a tomar tensiones en el programador y os comento, el programador se alimenta de corriente por el puerto paralelo, locodelafonola si sabes la configuraci*ó*n del ponyprog te agradecer*í*a que la pusieras por aqu*í.
Y*a que yo uso todas las que tiene*,* pero no lo reconoce y para que fuese completo los fuses que hay que gravar en el atmega88*,* y de nuevo gracias por vuestro inter*é*s*.*


----------



## locodelafonola (May 5, 2022)

ertruan dijo:


> Gracias por vuestra respuesta*,* voy a tomar tensiones en el programador y os comento, el programador se alimenta de corriente por el puerto paralelo, locodelafonola si sabes la configuraci*ó*n del ponyprog te agradecer*í*a que la pusieras por aqu*í.
> Y*a que yo uso todas las que tiene*,* pero no lo reconoce y para que fuese completo los fuses que hay que gravar en el atmega88*,* y de nuevo gracias por vuestro inter*é*s*.*


Es distinta en todos los casos , pero instala la última versión de el PONYPROG .
Después hace una captura de pantalla donde vos lo configuras , y en base a eso, te indico los cambios 
Con respecto al programador que tenés ,dudo que esté funcionando la alimentacion


----------

